

Linux Kernel 4.2 released - billK
http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1508.3/04416.html

======
theophrastus
Some of the new features, detailed (AMD/GPU, x86 assembly code improved,
Jitter (crypto) RNG, Queue spinlocks...):
[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux-42-...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux-42-features&num=1)

